# How do you wear baby in winter without freezing?



## mamaGG (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi all. I wear my 7mo DD all the time in an Ergo carrier and as it's starting to get cold I'm beginning to panic about how I'll wear her in the winter. Right now I put the Ergo on under a sweater or jacket but if I'm putting her in and out of the car I have to take the jacket off to get her out of the carrier. As I found out when it rained recently...this isn't very convenient. And I can't figure out what to do about the winter. I looked on the Ergo site and they have an odd wrap kind of coat that goes over the carrier but that won't really keep me very warm in the winter. Any advice appreciated!







:


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

Some of my friends have worn cloaks over themselves and baby in whatever carrier they use...
When I was a nanny I'd wear baby and then don an oversized/baggy coat/jackt wrapped around both of us or layer my own clothes wear babe in sling and then dress babe warmly.
This product looks kinds nifty...
http://www.togetherbe.com/productDes...uOriginal.aspx
They also have a long sleeve more weatherproof wintery version!

Good Luck!
Chelsie


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I carried DS (April 07) in the Ergo all winter in a front carry. I dressed reasonably, put him on in the Ergo, zipped an insulated sweatshirt over the two of us, then wore either my normal coat or my cloak. If it was windy, I tied a wool shawl around my front and knotted it in back, too. And he always got a hat, of course.

If you knit and have a button-up coat, you can make a panel to go across the front of your coat.









You could also opt for one of the babywearing vests and then put a coat on over that.


----------



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

I've gone ice-fishing bwing!







I have Suse's kindercoat - it is awesome - front carries, back carries, and it's a 3 in 1 so great for all weather and warm enough for just about all the cold days up here!


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

I zip a large fleece vest over the two of us, and then add my coat on top of it. With my hands in my pockets, I hold it closed around us. My DS is such a little furnace that he keeps us both warm.


----------



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *syd'smom* 
I've gone ice-fishing bwing!







I have Suse's kindercoat - it is awesome - front carries, back carries, and it's a 3 in 1 so great for all weather and warm enough for just about all the cold days up here!











Oh yeah! Used it for DD doing barn chores 2 twice a day fall, winter and spring.


----------



## mkmama (Jul 9, 2006)

love love love my peekaru (www.togetherbe.com)

the best thing ever! On really cold days i put a jacket over us, but most days a heavy sweater is plenty! baby never even need to put on winter jackets and whatnot, she stays warm against me, underneat the fleece.







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I got a 2XL fleece that would fit over both of us in a front or back carry. We're pretty warm people so that was enough when we were pressed up against each other. I'd slide my arms inside the fleece (it was big enough) to get her unbuckled and keep her in until the last minute at the car to slide her out and into the car seat. Getting out of the car obviously took longer so there was a minute or so she would be exposed, but unless it was pouring rain it wasn't a big deal...when the weather was really nasty I'd just carry her in arms on my hip indoors to wherever we were going and THEN get her in the carrier, to avoid the elements.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Last winter, I wore DS in a front carry in my Patapum whenever we went out. I bought a heavy puffy winter coat in a size larger than I wear from Old Navy for $30 that had a zipper and snaps up the front. I put DS in the Patapum, zipped the coat up to the back of his head, and then did the snaps down from my neck to his face. I put a hat on his head, and we were one big person with two heads poking out. I so wish I had a pic of it. We got lots of gawks and stares, but once people realized what was going on, they all thought it was a great idea. I am so glad I didn't invest in any sort of expensive baby wearing coat for front carries for him. I never took him out with a coat if we were walking, and we both stayed toasty warm.

Now this winter with a 1.5 year old on my back will be an entirely different story. I may try to cut a hole in the back of the same coat to wear with him poking out the back. I am not quite sure how I will finish off the raw edges, but I can't wear him on my front anymore now that he weighs almost 25 pounds.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I got a 2XL fleece that would fit over both of us in a front or back carry. We're pretty warm people so that was enough when we were pressed up against each other. I'd slide my arms inside the fleece (it was big enough) to get her unbuckled and keep her in until the last minute at the car to slide her out and into the car seat. Getting out of the car obviously took longer so there was a minute or so she would be exposed, but unless it was pouring rain it wasn't a big deal...when the weather was really nasty I'd just carry her in arms on my hip indoors to wherever we were going and THEN get her in the carrier, to avoid the elements.

How did you do a back carry with the fleece? Did you just wear the coat low on your shoulders so the neck of the coat would go around her head? Did you wear her in a very high carry so her head was level with yours? My top of my toddler's head is about even the tops of my ears if that makes sense. I can't see how I could have the neck of my coat go around his neck without having the coat all wonky around the front of me. I definitely could use some tips on this.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
How did you do a back carry with the fleece? Did you just wear the coat low on your shoulders so the neck of the coat would go around her head? Did you wear her in a very high carry so her head was level with yours? My top of my toddler's head is about even the tops of my ears if that makes sense. I can't see how I could have the neck of my coat go around his neck without having the coat all wonky around the front of me. I definitely could use some tips on this.

Yep, because the fleece was so big, I put the neck back around her (she would have her own jacket and hat on), and then had the zipper up about 3/4 of the way so it was zipped up the front around me but had enough space to go around her too. If it was really cold or windy, I would wear a scarf around my neck to fill any gaps the fleece didn't cover. It went like this:
Get kiddo in her lightweight jacket/hat.
Get kiddo in carrier on my back.
Put one sleeve on and fling around my back, catch other side behind me.
Wrangle sleeve and jacket up around her (top and bottom) and zip up as far as it would go to cover both of us.

It weren't real purty casue the way the next/zipper looked, and the fact that the sleeves were so long on me







, but it got the job done and was easy enough.







I'm not a cape/poncho person, so it was the best idea for me.


----------



## Ubelle (Nov 3, 2006)

We've done the XL - 2x coat over the both of us as well, but if we were out side for longterm on really cold days we have also bundled DD up in her snow suit hat etc, and then worn her on the outside of our jackets. Everyone was warm that way too. It wasn't use ever if we would be going in and out of places (stores etc) those are times it's easier to have a large jacket.


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

I just got a kindercoat http://www.suseskinder.com/ . I found a place locally that has them on sale! They have more pm me if you want info.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

i've got a babywearing poncho that i put over the two of us when it's chilly. underneath i usually wear layers, like a turtleneck or longsleeve shirt with a snug-fitting fleece over it. and baby gets babylegs, fleece or wool long pants, shirt, fleece jacket and hat (and socks and soft-soled shoes) and gloves when necessary.

unless you live where it's incredibly cold, i wouldn't worry about an over layer if you're just running into a store or something, just pop baby (who's properly bundled) into the carrier and run into the store. but if you're going to be outside in cold weather for long periods, something over it - whether it's a babywearing poncho or coat or just an oversized regular coat, will keep you plenty snug since you'll have all the body head trapped inside). there's also directions on the DIY forum at TBW for making a babywearing coat from an oversized fleece jacket. it's pretty easy to do, and you can usually find fleece jackets pretty cheaply at big box stores like Target or Walmart.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiepunk* 
underneath i usually wear layers, like a turtleneck or longsleeve shirt with a snug-fitting fleece over it. and baby gets babylegs, fleece or wool long pants, shirt, fleece jacket and hat (and socks and soft-soled shoes) and gloves when necessary.

<snip>
just pop baby (who's properly bundled) into the carrier and run into the store.

The problem with this, for me, is that once I got into the store, both baby and I would get HOT and uncomfortable, so if I was wearing a coat/layers *under* the carrier (and if the baby had layers on whiel riding in the carrier), I would have to take the baby out and take layers off, and then put baby back in the carrier once in the store, and honestly that wrecked the whole idea of ease and convenience for me. I was able to get a hat off of baby while still on my back, and the coat that was around both of us would come off and we were in our regular clothes. And then neither of us was sweating in the store. But we are a sweaty family.


----------



## Mama_Meme (Apr 18, 2007)

So glad that this post is here, as I was just going to post this today!

I just moved back to Northern Ontario with my 11mo old dd and my mom bought me a beautiful new full length cashmere/wool coat for winter, which is awesome, but I can't think of how I could wrap my babe in it front or back....

Does anyone know how to *convert* a regular coat to a babywearing variety? Is that even possible?

Also, if i bundle my babe up super well and have her over my coat on my back, would that keep her warm enough? I'm kinda iffy about that because if I can't see her and she's giving cold signs, i won't know....

Thanks for all the posts!


----------



## klewaidz (Aug 28, 2007)

Mama_meme, I found this a while ago for adapting technical gear for front babywearing, but you could use the same idea for a dressy coat too. Instead of zippers, just use buttons and make button holes on the opposite sides.

Basically, I'd use fleece that matched the coat and make an insert to cover baby's back. I'd put buttons on one side that matched up with the button holes of the coat and make button holes on the other side of the fleece. What you're doing is adding a false front to the coat. This could be any length you need it to be (really only the length you coat won't button while you're Babywearing and a little to tuck in so you stay toast warm.)


----------



## mamaGG (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow! I was away for a couple days and I see the conversation took off without me. Guess there's a real need for a solution. I have the same problem as The4ofus...if I and the baby have enough layers on to be warm outside we're definitely too warm inside stores, etc. I'm jealous of my husband because he still carries the baby in the Bjorn so he can pop her out of it while leaving his coat on since the shoulder part doesn't have to come off. I wish the Ergo or one of the other soft carriers also did this.

The Peekaru vest looks promising mkmamma - at least for part of the winter - but I can't tell how it goes on and off. Does it pull over your head or does it have a zipper?


----------



## 3for_me (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *syd'smom* 
I've gone ice-fishing bwing!







I have Suse's kindercoat - it is awesome - front carries, back carries, and it's a 3 in 1 so great for all weather and warm enough for just about all the cold days up here!

Same here. Well not the ice fishing part







We walk DS to school every day and I used my Suse's Kindercoat with no problems


----------



## AnnesMoM (Jun 19, 2005)

I second the KinderCoat - I've got to get something for this winter also. Here's the main site http://www.suseskinder.com/


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
The problem with this, for me, is that once I got into the store, both baby and I would get HOT and uncomfortable, so if I was wearing a coat/layers *under* the carrier (and if the baby had layers on whiel riding in the carrier), I would have to take the baby out and take layers off, and then put baby back in the carrier once in the store, and honestly that wrecked the whole idea of ease and convenience for me. I was able to get a hat off of baby while still on my back, and the coat that was around both of us would come off and we were in our regular clothes. And then neither of us was sweating in the store. But we are a sweaty family.









ah, gotcha. i haven't had any sweating issues, but i can see where that would come into play.

they do sell fleece covers for carriers - that would keep baby warm while you run into the store but would be easily removed and popped in your bag once you get in.

this is why i like the poncho though. it pops on over us very easily. so if it's just a quick run into a store and you don't want under layers, throwing the poncho over you and baby with regular clothes on would keep you both covered while you run in, and is easy to pop off as soon as you get in. a babywearing coat would work too.

as for converting existing coats, i agree with the idea of a panel in the front to extend the width. that way, too, it is just a normal coat when you don't have baby on you. and babywearing coats are very cool if you can afford one. i found that, for the weather where i live, and my budget, the poncho was sufficient. but in a colder climate, i think the investment in a kindercoat or similar would be well worth it.


----------



## happyhats (Jun 23, 2008)

My baby will be brand spankin' new this winter, so I'm thinking of using my carriers over my regular clothes but under a coat. I could see why this wouldn't work as well for older infants/toddlers though.

I got a larger coat already in case it got cold while I was still hugely pregnant, so I'll be keeping that.


----------



## dolcedaze (Jan 29, 2006)

A front carry with a maternity coat has worked well for me, and the coat was something I already had.


----------



## Meg_s (Apr 13, 2006)

I always wore the sling on my base layer, and then a stretchy or large jacket that did up over the outside of the baby. Sometimes, if the jacket was too small to zip up over the baby I'd tuck in sheep skins over the babe, or fleece blankets.


----------



## Morningcalm (Aug 15, 2008)

Here is what I have that I just bought in Korea. Sorry the website is all in Korean but you get the idea with the pictures.

http://www.i-angel.co.kr/product/vie...e=1&crtBlock=1

I think it will be good for the fall but I probably have to figure something else out for the winter.


----------



## Leisha (Jan 16, 2008)

Someone pointed me to the MaM coats. I think this one is gorgeous, but way over my budget.
This one seems budget-friendly, nice and warm and versatile.

I was thinking of just getting a cover for the baby in the carrier and then jst wearing my own coat. Something like this. I also found this link somewhere, for a DIY cover, seems fairly straightforward (even with instructions in Norwegian







)

Here's a few possibilities on one page.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyhats* 
My baby will be brand spankin' new this winter, so I'm thinking of using my carriers over my regular clothes but under a coat. I could see why this wouldn't work as well for older infants/toddlers though.

It's fine for smaller babies, but once your hips/back/neck insist on a back carry, you end up with babywearing issues.









Once my son hit around 20 pounds, I had to switch to back carries for any distance. We go for lots of walks, so I'm altering a coat for winter.


----------



## atpeace (Apr 17, 2006)

Last winter I saw something really cool and unique on the bus. A mama had her infant in a carrier, facing in, and she had her jacket on over the carrier, but the cool thing was that she had taken a big rectangle of superwarm fleece fabric, sewn a zipper to either vertical side of the rectangle, and used it to extend her jacket so it would zip up around both of them! In other words, ishe bought a zipper and split it in two, had sewn one each half to either side of the fleece, and used that to zip up her jacket to the existing zippers on the jacket (sorry if that's not very clear!).

I'm sure you could also make it with extra fabric at the top and bottom to wrap around your bodies, if you have any sewing skills, or know someone who does. I'm planning on getting my MIL to make me one this winter.

Such a simple idea and a temporary way to extend the size of any jacket you already own.


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

These ideas are all great for using after you have put the baby in the carrier, but in the meantime, you are outside freezing your a$$ off while putting baby in the carrier. That is what I'd like to see solved.


----------



## Leisha (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lnitti* 
These ideas are all great for using after you have put the baby in the carrier, but in the meantime, you are outside freezing your a$$ off while putting baby in the carrier. That is what I'd like to see solved.

Hmm I don't know








Usually I put dd in the carrier at home, before we go out; or if we're going somewhere by car, I'll do it in the car. But she's only 2 mo so she's small enough to be able to do that in the car...


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lnitti* 
These ideas are all great for using after you have put the baby in the carrier, but in the meantime, you are outside freezing your a$$ off while putting baby in the carrier. That is what I'd like to see solved.

so wrap the baby in a blankie and wait till you get into the store etc. to put them in the wrap/sling.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leisha* 
Hmm I don't know








Usually I put dd in the carrier at home, before we go out; or if we're going somewhere by car, I'll do it in the car. But she's only 2 mo so she's small enough to be able to do that in the car...









:
I've also used the pouch (requires less space to put her in) to carry her to the store and then switched to the wrap.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm looking at those Kindercoats....

Can someone please explain to me how they work? I have an Ergo, and love it. Do I use my Ergo and the coat goes over it? It looks as if the coat is a carrier in an of itself. If that's true, then that means if I go inside somewhere, I have to take off my coat, and thus my baby too? I'm confused!









Thanks!!


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pilgrim* 
I'm looking at those Kindercoats....

Can someone please explain to me how they work? I have an Ergo, and love it. Do I use my Ergo and the coat goes over it? It looks as if the coat is a carrier in an of itself. If that's true, then that means if I go inside somewhere, I have to take off my coat, and thus my baby too? I'm confused!









Thanks!!

I just looked at the site. Thanks! I've never seen this product before! It's definitely going on my favorites list!!








Here's the link to wearing the coat. It shows the lady using a wrap to wear baby and then donning the coat, completely separate items.
http://www.suseskinder.com/wearinginstructionsfront.htm


----------



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

Yep the kindercoat is just a bwing coat. It is a 3-in-1 to adjust for different weather. Just dress yourself and your baby normally. Put baby in your chosen carrier (front or back) and put the coat on over top of you both. It is warm and snuggy. I've been ice-fishing and sledding in the middle of a cold Canadian winter and the coat is awesome. Hats, mits and scarves are all I've had to add. There is a new kindercoat deluxe now available that comes in more colours and allows for a hip carry too, but I haven't tried that yet. We love ours!


----------



## sewingmama (Mar 15, 2007)

This winter is the first winter I'll have a small baby for the whole winter; my first two were born at the tail end of winter. I'm favoring a very poppable carrier -- a ring sling, a stretchy wrap, or possibly a woven wrap -- and am planning to get some buttons the same size as the buttons on my coat so that I can add a fleece panel to the coat to make it wide enough to button around the baby and me.


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

Depending on where you live... you could always try a baby wearing poncho.

http://www.sleepingbaby.net/jan/Baby/poncho.html

I'm planning on making one this week. I have been walking mornings while wearing DD and its getting chilly!


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

i have a kindercoat, but so far i have only worn ds in a front carry.

i LOVE it! much nicer than the oversized jackets i used with dd and ds1. there is a little flap on the insert that keeps the cold breeze from blowing down our necks.

i've got some firewood that has to be stacked (a back carry task) and it's chilly today, so i'll try to update after my first attempt with ds on my back, probably this afternoon.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *syd'smom* 
I've gone ice-fishing bwing!







I have Suse's kindercoat - it is awesome - front carries, back carries, and it's a 3 in 1 so great for all weather and warm enough for just about all the cold days up here!

I used the same coat. It was a lifesaver when we lived in NH and MA one winter. We were able to get out for at least 3 mile walks everyday the entire winter, minus 2 days when it was like a blizzard outside. I did have to time it right so that DS would sleep during the walk; it kept him warmer when he was snuggled down in the Ergo and in the coat.


----------

